# Dodger/Prime Ticket HD telecast



## karrank% (Sep 20, 2009)

I don't always get HD feeds of Dodger games over Prime Ticket, and sometimes when I do, it only starts later than a half-hour into the telecast. Has anyone else noticed this? Is this solely a Prime Ticket issue?

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Rainbird (Aug 22, 2002)

This happens happens frequently and sometimes with the Angeles on 417. I am only guessing but I think the satellite transponder for PT might be finishing up another broadcast elsewhere that we cannot view. It then joins the Dodger game in progress.


----------



## karrank% (Sep 20, 2009)

Noticed it sometimes w/ Angel telecasts too. Dish just refers me to Fox/PT so I chalk it up to the same "logic" that occasionally blacks out SoCal and/or NorCal ballgames out here---they both claim we're in the dma (a paltry 4 hour drive from either stadium)

/end rant


----------



## rpalumbo (Mar 27, 2008)

I have DirecTV and never experience this issue. Both Angels Live and Dodgers Live pre-game shows are always in HD as well.


----------



## karrank% (Sep 20, 2009)

rpalumbo said:


> I have DirecTV and never experience this issue. Both Angels Live and Dodgers Live pre-game shows are always in HD as well.


Not much useful info for me there pal.


----------



## surfmaui03 (Feb 26, 2005)

karrank% said:


> I don't always get HD feeds of Dodger games over Prime Ticket, and sometimes when I do, it only starts later than a half-hour into the telecast. Has anyone else noticed this? Is this solely a Prime Ticket issue?
> 
> Thanks for looking.


Yep. Have seen this quite a few times. A few nights ago, the guide even listed it as JIP (Joined in progress). I've called several times about games not being in HD, etc... and have been told several different answers


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

karrank% said:


> I don't always get HD feeds of Dodger games over Prime Ticket, and sometimes when I do, it only starts later than a half-hour into the telecast. Has anyone else noticed this? Is this solely a Prime Ticket issue?
> 
> Thanks for looking.


I cannot tell you how many threads on other sites are started by west coast baseball fans who sub to Dish and wonder why their games are not on or are JIPed. Dish is a good provider for many things and is a good option for many subs, but when it comes to sports, particularly baseball, Dish simply sucks.

I have DirecTV and have never once had a Dodgers game not shown in HD or JIPed, as PrimeTicket and FSN West are broadcast in HD 24/7 on Direct (that does not mean that all programming is in HD)


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

karrank% said:


> Not much useful info for me there pal.


Actually it is, as it tells you that it is and issue with your provider, not FSNPT or FSNW


----------



## karrank% (Sep 20, 2009)

DodgerKing said:


> Actually it is, as it tells you that it is and issue with your provider, not FSNPT or FSNW


Info I already possess (see post #3) I don't consider useful.

No biggie.

Will probably switch providers when my contract's up.

If I'm still watching television by then.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Grover Beach is definitely LA DMA for MLB, not BA.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/59/MLB_Blackout_Areas.png


----------

